# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Hoe lang duurt het voordat een chemokuur uit je systeem is?

## Monvi

Ik heb een vriendien van 60 jaar oud die al twee keer borstkanker heeft gehad. De eerste keer had ze 6 keer chemo gehad en toen de kanker een paar jaar later terug was gekomen heeft ze 11 keer chemo gehad. De laatste keer dat ze chemo heeft gehad is nu al twee jaar geleden. Helaas gaat het nogsteeds niet goed met haar. Ze heeft ontzettend pijn op de plek waar ze geopereerd werdt, en ze voelt zich gewoon niet lekker zegt ze. Het is ook bijna elke dag hetzelfde, ze voelt dat iets niet goed met haar is, van binnen zegt ze. Maar ze is keer na keer naar haar huisarts geweest en ook naar het ziekenhuis. Ze zeggen dat de pijn komt van dat ze zoveel operaties rond dezelfde plek heeft gehad (5 keer), dat er schade is aan de zenuwen. Ze gaat nu een paar keer bij een doctor geweest in het ziekenhuis die over pijn gaat. Twee keer heeft ze een prik gehad, en de doctor zei dat over een paar dagen gaat ze zich beter voelen. Ze heeft nu die prik al twee weken geleden gehad en de pijn is precies hetzelfde, het heeft helemaal niet geholopen. En dat ze zich niet lekker voel is ook nogsteeds hetzelfde (eigenlijk al meer dan een jaar zo). Ja sommige dagen gaat het iets beter maar voor het meest gaat het niet goed met haar. Het is zo slecht dat ze bijna niet uit haar bed komt, elke dag hetzelfde. Ze voelt zich zwak zegt ze en valt makkelijk om. De aartsen zeggen maar tegen haar dat het komt omdat het heel lang duurt voordat de chemo uit haar systeem is. Maar ik vraag me af, hoe lang dan? Het is twee jaar geleden. Oh en laatst hebben ze tegen haar gezegd dat het komt van stress. Dat ze gestressd is. Maar van wat? Ze kan niet werken, ze zit maar de hele dag thuis. Ze doet niets. Ik vraag mij af, zou het kunnen dat de kanker is teruggekomen? Ze zei laatst dat de pijn is gespreidt naar haar maag en buik ook. Helaas heeft zij tot nu toe slechte ervaringen gehad, want de twee keren dat ze kanker had wou haar arts haar niet geloven. Ze blijf maar teruggaan naar haar arts en zeggen dat ze zich niet lekker voelden, en werd maar steeds verteld dat het niets was. Zelfs de tweede keer toen de kanker was teruggekomen. Ja, ik maak me zorgen want ze ziet er niet goed uit.

----------


## Leontien

Het kan inderdaad zijn dat de chemo er nog niet uit. Een kennis van mij heeft ook twee jaar geleden de laatste kuur gehad en ze vertelde me dat ze zich nog steeds misselijk voelt en geen drang heeft om te eten. 

Het kan natuurlijk zo zijn dat de kanker terug is. En als ze dat zelf al denkt, toch weer terug naar de huisarts. Misschien kan ze een klacht indienen dat de huisarts haar niet serieus neemt. Ze heeft er voldoende bewijs van na de vorige keer. Ik weet alleen niet hoe dat in zijn werk gaat. Als ze zich zowiezo al na een paar dagen zich niet beter voelt na de spuit, is het raadzaam om toch naar de huisarts te gaan.

----------


## MHAY

Hoi Monvi, Je vriendin kan gewoon vragen om een verwijzing naar de specialist die moet de arts geven. Ze kan ook om het dossier vragen waarin staat wat de chemo precies was, dan kun je zo kijken op google.com of de verschijnselen die ze nu heeft daarbij horen ofwel dat het wat anders is. Ik doe dit de hele tijd voor een ouder iemand.Mocht de arts geen contact hebben met het ziekenhuis waar ze behandelt is dan kun je haar eenbrie.f, laten schrijven waarin ze het dossier opvraagt daar.

----------


## Deslumme

chemo uit je systeem kan als volgt met chlorella,
De meest wijze manier om met een chlorella kuur te beginnen is als volgt: 1) laat al het metaal uit je tanden verwijderen; vullingen, plaatjes, beugel, enz. Vraag ook aan je tandarts wat er in je wortelkanaal zit na een wortelkanaalbehandeling, zit er metaal bij dat eruit laten halen. (Er zijn mensen genezen van kanker alleen maar door de amalgaam vullingen te verwijderen.)
2) begin minimaal 3 weken met een seleenkuur in combinatie met hoog gehalte vitamine c daarnaast zink, alle vitamine b magnesium en eventueel mariadistel zaad.
3) neem na de seleenkuur (NA!) elke dag een druppel ludols jodium, doe wel eerst de allergie test (ff googlen). Met de huidtest kun je zien of je voldoende jodium in je systeem hebt (ook ff Google), verhoog de dosis als je veel tekort hebt. hierna is het veilig en super gezond om chlorella te gebruiken. chlorella bind zich aan de chemische bestanddelen van de chemo en verlaat het lichaam.

----------


## Flogiston

Het verhaal dat metaal slecht zou zijn, is gebaseerd op een misverstand. Sommige (!) metalen zijn schadelijk als je er een overdosis (!) van binnenkrijgt. Andere metalen zijn onschadelijk, zeker als je er weinig van binnenkrijgt.

Het verwijderen van vullingen, en zeker van wortelkanaalvullingen, doet meer schade dan het laten zitten ervan.

Het "genezen van kanker" dat soms wordt genoemd is een teken aan de wand dat hier sprake is van pseudo-wetenschappelijke theorieën. Was het maar zo eenvoudig...

Flogiston

----------


## zirus

Het is mijn ervaring dat de chemo sneller uit je systeem is als je kefir (probioticum) neemt. Deze bacterien ondersteunen je spijsverterings- en immuunsysteem. Ze kunnen niet medisch voorgeschreven worden omdat het een huis tuin en keukenmiddel is. Ook hennepolie is goed, al werkt het voornamelijk op de wat langere termijn, zeg 1-5 jaar. De kans om opnieuw kanker te krijgen neemt dan af, naast natuurlijk een gezonde leefwijze. Ik het goed baat gehad bij bijvoorbeeld makersdiet.nl.

----------

